# PFD for Hobie peddler



## casseldale (Jan 25, 2006)

I have a Burke Paddle Sports PFD which is very uncomfortable when peddling - the back section does not sit low enough and ends up distorting the support from the seat's backrest.

I notice from the other postings here that people are happy with Ultra Trek and MTI Riptide and a few others. I put on a Perception Tempo today that felt as if it comes down nice and low but I thought I'd ask here first.

Are there any Hobie peddlers who use these PFDs and could say if they suit the peddling action as opposed to the paddling action (I tend to not sit as upright while peddling as when I paddle)?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Gatesy straps a couple of bricks, painted in camo grey, to his chest so he can still apply some hurt if he gets pulled overboard by a hoodlum


----------



## FishinDan (Jul 3, 2006)

You could always look at one of the manual inflating PFD's like the Hutchwilco. I've got one, and they are fantastic. There is no back to them, so would overcome your issue your having. And after a minute of wearing it, you don't even notice you have it on.

Doesn't have any of the fancy pockets or bladder sections though :wink:


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

i'd always thought that PFD's (Type 2 PFD's) for kayak paddling were supposed to have high backs (ie the bottom of the pfd sits about half way up your back) to avoid interfering with the seat / backrest.

Ideally they should sit above the top of your backrest

Is your current PFD a Type 1 or 2???


----------



## casseldale (Jan 25, 2006)

Dave

It's a type II but still gets the top end of my back rest


----------



## ScottLovig (Aug 7, 2006)

I wear type 2 or 3 short profile vests that sit just above the back rest. I have no problem with comfort with any vest but this is probably due to my above average height more than anything else. What works for one person will feel diffrent to another.

Consider a side entry Gill vest. They are made for very active yacht racing (yachties have the best gear). The small sizes expand out excepionaly wide allowing a you to fit a vest that will ride very high at the back and clear your seat. I'm a broad shouldered 6'5" monster and quite comfortably wear a size medium in that vest.

Cheers

Scott


----------



## evarn (Jul 10, 2006)

I comb out my Afro whenever I go for a yak, to act as a secondary flotation device. Add to this the fact that I'm "Drought and famine resistant" and I prolly don't need a vest...

Nevertheless, I have one of those side-entry type short vests and it sits up nice and high and doesn't interfere with my yakkin

Ivan


----------



## JT (May 25, 2006)

I have a Hobie PFD and a Hobie Outback. My PFD is not uncomfortable but I do notice that it climbs up my back and is more comfortable when pulled back down...if that makes any sense. How old is the Hobie? The 2007 model Outback has come out with a seriously comfortable Winnebago style seat...Haven't tried it but am told it rocks.

JT


----------



## casseldale (Jan 25, 2006)

JT

It's a new Outfitter Fish. My wife has the Hobie PFD (Pro Series blue colour) which is fine as it sits down lower as you say.

I think I'll get either the Trek Ultra or Perception Tempo, both of which comes down further than the silly Burke I have.


----------



## onemorecast (Apr 17, 2006)

JT said:


> The 2007 model Outback has come out with a seriously comfortable Winnebago style seat...Haven't tried it but am told it rocks.
> JT


A friend just bought a 2007 Revolution (a very sweet ride) and I was very envious of the seat in that as it is much nicer and more comfortable than my 2006 Sport seat.

I also would be interested to what other peddlers use as I have an older water skiing PFD which isn't too comfortable so I usually keep in on board but not on me.


----------



## kingfisher111 (Jun 13, 2006)

Like fishin_dan I use one of the gas inflatable types. Very comfy in the Outback due to the fact they have no back in them. Just a web strap. You really don`t know you are wearing a PFD at all. Rating 1. Steve.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWX+43C4AACVfgAASQIVRgABgFAA/7/+gMADabBqp/opmkyahp6maTQHlAinlPFPU00GgaAABqehDU1NBmoBiD1PUIEQg04hdO3P5SfUPjGV65ZycXfA0bfTazC01RAV4Om1tG+QQZjbZ5IqTVAPG9ljv6XouS6EWFdTV0IvBZ2ONKK3505+5XV1+0sO7c8qZoWBN0CRikNVlg9EJ4qIfcBhbEjctSASAMZTKB3JNJirmWdoK9gR6g5TGAnsLRWSlVIzkEaroeSA1SZkDRcmg2C33RNTQrCPBl/i7kinChIP9xuFw


----------

